# Circvs Maximvs forum returning an error



## Sidereal Knight (Jul 30, 2006)

The CM forum is returning the following error message:

Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /forum.php(63) : eval()'d code on line 27

Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required './chat/inc/config.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/circvs/forum.php(63) : eval()'d code on line 27


----------



## Crothian (Jul 30, 2006)

Ya, it sure does.


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 30, 2006)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it sure does.




Ah HAH!  So Goblinus Voratrix really is you!
.
.
.
.
I'm getting the error too.


----------



## reanjr (Jul 30, 2006)

Ye gods!!! eval()'d code?!?!  This software's use should really be discontinued immediately.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

You can get into the forums, just not the main forum page, apparently.  Or at least someone made a thread that says that.  Jumping into the 'Recent Threads' seems to work, at least for an unregistered user.


----------



## reanjr (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought I should clarify.  My last post may have sounded like I was trying to be funny to those who don't understand what I'm talking about.  I assure you I am not trying to be funny.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Jul 30, 2006)

*giggles at Buttercup*

Yeah, I'm getting the same error.


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok, it appears that the main forum page is broken.  You can still get to individual forums thusly:

www.circvsmaximvs.com

Then choose New Oratio from Quick Links.

Or you can click on any of the Recent Threads.  Once you're in, just navigate from forum to forum using the little pull down menu at the bottom right.

Still and all, it would be nice if IUD would come and fix the dang thing.


----------



## Twin Rose (Jul 30, 2006)

The chat program on circ is vulnerable to attack, which has been causing this server to do lots of bad things lately.  I've closed the permissions on that forum.  If someone with access can, they should take all refrences to the chat out, and the forum will work fine.

Sorry, but I posted a couple days ago that this needed to be corrected, and when we came under attack again, I had to close that directory off until the server host has a chance to look at it.


----------



## reveal (Jul 30, 2006)

Twin Rose said:
			
		

> The chat program on circ is vulnerable to attack, which has been causing this server to do lots of bad things lately.  I've closed the permissions on that forum.  If someone with access can, they should take all refrences to the chat out, and the forum will work fine.
> 
> Sorry, but I posted a couple days ago that this needed to be corrected, and when we came under attack again, I had to close that directory off until the server host has a chance to look at it.



 Well that bites. A lot of folks use the chat room. I hope they figure out the vulnerability.

Edit: I looked at the official forum of FlashChat and it seems to only be vulnerable when it's intergrated.

http://www.tufat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22314

If that's the case, it might be useful just to put a link to the login page of chat on CM rather than integrate it. I've done that on my own message board here: http://www.rpgcentric.com/chat

I know it doesn't help the current situation. I'm just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Twin Rose (Jul 30, 2006)

reveal said:
			
		

> Well that bites. A lot of folks use the chat room. I hope they figure out the vulnerability.
> 
> Edit: I looked at the official forum of FlashChat and it seems to only be vulnerable when it's intergrated.
> 
> ...




Well, it gives them a point to start with!


----------

